# 2010 Nissan Sentra doesn't honk anymore when I lock the car



## RoxyTheImpreza (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section... as I do not come on this forum since this is my girlfriends car.... but I hope yall can help, because it is really annoying...

before when we would hit the lock button the horn would honk (and I think the lights would flash)... letting us know the car was locked... now when we hit the lock button no honk and the flashers flash 3 times...

I am assuming some how we put the alarm in a different mode or something...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

2010 - ....
Owners manual...
Car's about about a year old...warranty work?


----------



## RoxyTheImpreza (Dec 29, 2010)

this car has been shit since day one, tail light went out, drink sizer thing broke, drivers side mirror broke, interior trim panels weren't pushed down, car make clunking noises and other weird noises... don't get me started on the POS CVT and FWD... I can't wait until I leave for basic training and can get rid of this car and get her into a Subaru.

anyways sorry for my rant....she is at work right now so the manual is with her, in the car... I was hoping for a quick how to... I'm sure it has something to do with pressing buttons on the FOB....

and as far as warranty I honestly don't feel like paying Nissan's $50 deductible just to fix this...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try holding the lock and unlock buttons down at the same time for about 2-3 seconds, the hazards should blink and you should be back in "sound" mode. If you do it a second time you'll be back in "silent" mode. She probably hit those buttons by accident or got squeezed in her pocket or purse.


----------



## RoxyTheImpreza (Dec 29, 2010)

Faja said:


> Try holding the lock and unlock buttons down at the same time for about 2-3 seconds, the hazards should blink and you should be back in "sound" mode. If you do it a second time you'll be back in "silent" mode. She probably hit those buttons by accident or got squeezed in her pocket or purse.


thank you!!!! this solved it and she is happy, I can live another day!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

RoxyTheImpreza said:


> I can't wait until I leave for basic training and can get rid of this car and get her into a Subaru.


Jeeze! Don't do that! You're just asking for expensive head gasket leak repairs!
I called a friend of mine that has a '10 Sentra. He says he found the 'alarm programming' stuff all in the owner's manual.
At least it was a free fix...


----------



## evolvercode (Apr 24, 2011)

If you are hearing the Clunking noise around 18 mph, what you are hearing is the ABS system charging.


----------



## dEris (May 3, 2014)

Thanks, I had this issue as well.


----------



## dEris (May 3, 2014)

Ha this worked. Silly me.


----------



## anamilex (Oct 25, 2014)

I have been dying to know the answer to that for the longest time! I have had this car 8 months and I always hear a clunk when I'm starting to pull away. 99.9% of the time I hear it when the car has been sitting for a while. I knew it was with the brakes but I couldn't put my finger on it. THANK YOU!


----------

